Remind HN: Chrome starts warning for non-HTTPS sites this week - nailer
======
blablablaat
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/07/23/https_dday_google_c...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/07/23/https_dday_google_chrome/)

------
nailer
Chrome 68 comes out this week. It will mark all non-HTTPS sites as 'Not
Secure'.

You can get free DV HTTPS certs from Cloudflare, Heroku, or Let's Encrypt.

If you want an EV cert, I run CertSimple and we make the verification process
a lot faster and less painless by checking your details upfront.

